# Ball Python Hatchlings



## Andrew.B. (Dec 14, 2010)

What do you do when hatchlings hatch and how do you care for the babies and what size rub doyou puth them in and how do you heat them i havn't bred snakes before and i think if i find out different techniques i can get more of a cleare picture.
thanks in advance  : victory:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Andrew.B. said:


> What do you do when hatchlings hatch and how do you care for the babies and what size rub doyou puth them in and how do you heat them i havn't bred snakes before and i think if i find out different techniques i can get more of a cleare picture.
> thanks in advance  : victory:


9l Rubs will be fine. 

When they hatch have the rubs all set up and ready to go, I have a small water bowl, paper towel for substrate, a few hides & some plants. 
Give the hatchling a quick check over and then place into the rub and leave well alone, they will be tired and scared. 
I have a hatchling rack which is heated via cable, but a small heatmat on a stat will be fine, although breeding wise it is always best imo to get a rack. 

They will shed after a few days, once they have shed you can then offer food. 

If you have a look in the snake section there should be a few care sheets on royal pythons and most have a section on hatchlings, or I would invest in a good book. 

Just remember they can take a few days to hatch so try not too bother them whilst hatching, also be prepeared that you may not get 100% hatch rate and sometimes hatchlings do not make it.


----------



## Andrew.B. (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mine stay in these (4L) until they're 400gr+


----------



## Andrew.B. (Dec 14, 2010)

> mine stay in these (4L) until they're 400gr+


Is that enough room for them? (not slating you) just asking because i have heard so many different thing but i also heard if there in a smaller place here more likely to start feeding ok?


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Andrew.B. said:


> Is that enough room for them? (not slating you) just asking because i have heard so many different thing but i also heard if there in a smaller place here more likely to start feeding ok?


In the wild they will live in small burrows only venturing out for food and to mate... they wouldn't come out at all if the could help it!
Smaller RUBS are better for Royals as its very easy for them to stress out in larger spaces.

I try to keep mine in a tub until they really need an upgrade as there's nothing worse than moving one thats were fine for them to stop eating (had it several times:bash

: victory:


----------



## Andrew.B. (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice think im going to build a rack for 4l tubs the what size do you upgrade them to after the 4l?


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

alan1 said:


> mine stay in these (4L) until they're 400gr+
> 
> image


Is that heated with vertical mats (on the back of the rack rather than under the RUBs)?

x


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

looks like they are on the bottom, under the tubs :2thumb:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Mattinho said:


> looks like they are on the bottom, under the tubs :2thumb:


so they are, lol. my depth perception is completely out of whack today! jeezo. 

thanks  

I never thought of 4ltr rubs before. i've got mine in a 9 and a 12. begining to think the 12 is too big for her now though. she's nearly 290g, but has stopped eating... thinking of downgrading her again - what do you think?

x


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't put mine in a 12ltr til about 400g+


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Becky said:


> I don't put mine in a 12ltr til about 400g+


Going to leave the 290g one where she is in the 12ltr now that she's there, but the rest will be in a 9ltr until they get to 400g and then be in a 12ltr.

Would you wait til they're about 800g to move them up again then?
What weight to litre ratio do you follow lol. x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I use 5L for hatchlings, works well for me :2thumb:. I also have a 870g female in a 9L, every time i try to move her out into a bigger RUB she stops eating :devil:. She's obviously very happy in there even if i think it's not ideal she thinks it is :whistling2:. It is really about what they are happy with, some like bigger space & some freak out when faced with space (like my female).


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

The boxes you are using are they called really useful boxes?


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Clarky_man said:


> The boxes you are using are they called really useful boxes?


Yeah. RUBs = Really Useful Box. They are truely really useful lol x


----------



## MartockMorphs (Jun 29, 2011)

LuiBlu said:


> Yeah. RUBs = Really Useful Box. They are truely really useful lol x


Indeed :no1:


----------

